# Gold Coast Seaway and Beyond Sat 4 Aug AM



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm keen to hit the Seaway on Sat. morn early to drift out with the last of the outgoing tide, hover around the mouth for a bit trolling or drifting a livey, and then head around the corner and troll along South Straddie for a while. Dale (Biggera Yakker) said he might be interested, any other takers?

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Matt, I'm keen and I think Karsto and MagpieRandall will probavly be onboard!!
I'd love to meet a few more Southeast Qld AKFFers for a fish!!
Matt and I are keen to help anyone out who hasn't fished the Seaway before!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

is it mainly tailor you guys are targeting, 
unfortunately i cant make sat but would be interested to see whats around there


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Guy's,

I'm new to this site, would love to meet a few other yak fisho's! usually go solo.. Any room for a new member??

Ben


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

BENM said:


> I'm new to this site, would love to meet a few other yak fisho's! usually go solo.. Any room for a new member??


Ben welcome to AKFF mate a lot of good blokes here, and you are always welcome wherever there is a trip planned so just go along.

If on the GC check this meeting also mate viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9192

_Suggest you go to the User control panel [near top left] and include a Location in your profile as you will find it a benefit_


----------



## bulimbamack (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Mate, I am interested in a fish on Saturday, what time and where will you leave from.
Regards BulimbaMack


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I might be able to make it also. I'll check back in tomorrow night to find out about the launch site and time.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Time of departure - 6am!
Head down Marine Parade towards the Spit.
Drive until you hit the water (i.e. the Seaway - the body of water between South Straddie and the Spit), turn left and drive around until you see the rock wall turn into a sandy beach.
We'll be there getting ready to paddle out and catch some fish for dinner!
Bring it on Gents!!!
Ben, we're hoping for more than just tailor!!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Dale!

A little more detail - drive down Seaworld Drive all the way to the Seaway wall, then turn left and look for us getting ready somewhere on the water side where the rocks end and the sand begins.

Bring your UHF radios too if you have one.

Rigs will be lures, trolling baits for tailor, and casting SP's or unweighted baits for bream. WA pillies would be handy.

Matt


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is the launch location with pics from yaker's website
http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... eaway.html


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Richo!!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds Good to me!! See you guy's then..


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good luck guys.. sounds like it should be a good trip.

BENM.. welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

See you boys in the morning!

Bring it on! 8)

Matt


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope you blokes have a good trip. Don't worry I'll be working while you're out FISHING!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to pull the pin, but im not able to make it. If anyone is keen for a 2nd trip on Sunday, Im keen to try for the same thing then.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

How did you guys go?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A couple of hits, with zero catches.
There was a boil up of tailor for about 15 minutes after about one hour of the run in and we were casting slugs into it, but no takers.
They were feasting on baitfish and I guess fresh is best!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

oh well... would have been a nice day out though.

hopefully i'll be able to make a trek down that way in the near future and catch up with a few of you chaps south of the river


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Xerubus, we'll be hitting Narrowneck on Saturday morning if you're interested!!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Xerubus, we'll be hitting Narrowneck on Saturday morning if you're interested!!


Thanks mate... I have the boys soccer etc in the morning, but will ask The Boss about the arvo. There have been some excellent reports of good tailor around Narrowneck.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, tailor is what we're targeting!!


----------

